# whats going on here



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been using a hova-bator with turbo fan to incubate my eggs. I then move them into my coolerbator to hatch. 4 days ago I put 10 into lockdown, all still moving. as of now there are no pips or anything. 
I am curious if anyone has insight into my poor hatch? according to my brinsea spotchecks, and another thermo/hygro from incubatorwarehouse my temps have been good 99.5 +- .5 degrees.
what could have been in my coolerbator to cause the eggs to quit at such a later stage of the process?


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

What is your humidity at? Too high they drowned, too low they got stuck! Either way they won 't hatch.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

this batch I tried the dry-hatch method. keeping the humidity at 25-40 % then up to 60-75%. temps stayed where they should have. its got to be a humidity thing, I guess I can try to have a higher level for the next hatch


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Well, I learned the dry hatch method only works in very humid conditions. For chicken eggs a humidity of 45-50 is pretty normal, then up to 65 the last three days!! Best of luck!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree. I would not try to dry hatch where you live. Also it is harder to incubate eggs at higher altitudes. Not sure how high you are. (lol your in Colorado sooooo  )

Check out this link. http://www.worldpoultry.net/Broilers/Housing/2012/5/Rearing-chickens-at-high-altitudes-WP010363W/


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I agree. I would not try to dry hatch where you live. Also it is harder to incubate eggs at higher altitudes. Not sure how high you are. (lol your in Colorado sooooo  )
> 
> Check out this link. http://www.worldpoultry.net/Broilers/Housing/2012/5/Rearing-chickens-at-high-altitudes-WP010363W/


oh you know us colorado folks... we sure live the high life. im at 9300 feet above sea level


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

powderhogg01 said:


> oh you know us colorado folks... we sure live the high life. im at 9300 feet above sea level


altitude will always make you life harder in cooking and this.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the link. I will be altering things to try and get even better hatches. 60% all the time. that could explain why this batch failed.. i was way lower


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> thanks for the link. I will be altering things to try and get even better hatches. 60% all the time. that could explain why this batch failed.. i was way lower


No problem. I was trying to figure out why you were having so many problems and googled hatching eggs in high altitudes. I really had never thought about it before. I learned something new.  Good luck with the next one.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

if nothing else i am a persistent lad. some say im hard headed, but its all good. keep on until you learn. as long as your trying new things eventually you will hit the mark. living up at these altitudes has been a learning experience. but i will tell you, if i can do it up here, when i move to a lower area i will be that much more prepared.
I do not think I can suppliment the O2, but I can adjust the temps up slightly and from now on I will keep the humidity as close to 60 as possible. we will see what happens, I do not know why I never thought to look up hatching at high altitude before.. I suppose I have been up here so long I forget not everything works well up here


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Good luck to you!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks. I opened up the eggs that did not hatch, all had pipped but were in fact shrink wrapped. I think that was my issue before as well, i have the hova holding a 60% RH and I increased the temps by the recomended amount. I am a bit higher up then even the document suggested, according to the site I should be seeing a 30% success rate at best... I think not. I have overcome so many obstacles encountered at high altitude, this too will be one.
one of the eggs, the peep was still alive, shrinkwrapped as could be. I assisted in its hatch, moistened the membrane and got it off its head and body. I gave the peep a sip of some homemade chic-saver, hopefully that will be enough and this little rascal will pull through
there are now 4 more eggs which went into lockdown. They all seem a slight amount delayed in development, but they all had movement and none had internally pipped. These eggs will likely suffer from shrink wrapping as well, as they were in the bator nearly the same length as the last batch, with the dry hatch. I will monitor closely and help these one out if I can catch them in time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Listen closely. You will be able to hear them once they've poked through to the air pocket. Listen for distressed sounds, then its time to seriously consider intervening. 

I didn't now you lived in the clouds. That could very well impact your hatching.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I didn't now you lived in the clouds. That could very well impact your hatching.


Most of the time we are above the.clouds. Haha. Gotta love nature. That article was a big help, it explains how to overcome. we will see if it works.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I wanted to update to let everyone know the high altitude amendments I made did the trick. I have just had a 2 of 6 hatch early, still in the turner, the other 4 have filled up the eggs and all have internally pipped. i decided to turn the turner off and let them hatch inside the hova rather then move them. I instead pulled the last of my other cycle and moved them to my coolerbator. hopefully this yields better results


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could this finally be it? I sure hope so.


----------

